# JessEm Router Table



## cable-guy (Nov 25, 2004)

I am looking to buy a JessEm table with the lift and am looking to find the best deal I can. Anyone have a site other than rockler that has this table? Also, if you have this setup I would love to hear how you like or dislike it. Here is rockler's link to the table.

http://www.rockler.com/ecom7/produc...DADCDEDADADCDADADADBDGEEEDEDEEEEEEEEEEEEEGEDE

Thanks guys,

J


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

From what I have seen and heard from others, JessEm makes a mighty fine product. But, also since they are a name brand, they are heard of more than others. You might look into other companies products such as Woodpeckers. I have their table and fence package, LE Router table and Fence, and really like it. They also design, manufacture, and distibute their own lifts. I was going to get their lift for my Bosch 1617 until I ran accross an addition base for nearly nothing. It's just a thought.

http://www.woodpeck.com/index.html


----------



## leo14 (Aug 28, 2005)

The best that I have seen so far is the Woodcraft 10% sales. Jessem's are very well made ...
Leo


----------



## cable-guy (Nov 25, 2004)

I know most of you guys make your own router tables but surely one of you have the model I am asking about or maybe a friend that has one. I'm just really curious what someone that has used the table and fence system thinks. 
I do appreciate any feedback you may have,

J


----------



## leo14 (Aug 28, 2005)

I have the table with the excel lift with a PC 7518 mounted. This outfit is very nice and very well made. It is accurate and easy to to repeat settings. It is very stoutly built and easy to set up out of the box. The fit and finish is first class. The system does everything I want to do quite well. I must admit that I have not had it long but I have used it a lot. While I have not done anything using large bits i.e., door frames and door panels, I have no reason to believe they would be any problem at all. The above the table bit change is both easy and quick! I would buy this one again without a moments hestitation! :sold: 
Leo


----------



## cable-guy (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Leo, I just wanted to hear that from someone that actually owned the table. I'm sold too. I'm ordering mine this weekend. I will send some pics of my new shop once it has arrived. 
Thanks to all of you who put in your 2 cents.

Jason


----------



## cable-guy (Nov 25, 2004)

*Incra Jig and JessEm table and fence system*

Does anyone know what the diffrence is between the incra jig and the JessEm table, fence, and miter slide? I could be wrong but the whole selling point for the incra jig is that it is easy to repeat a set cut. Because of the miter slide on the JessEm table wouldn't that do the same thing?
Just curious.


----------



## jerry05 (Nov 4, 2005)

here is a couple links that I got through google : http://www.mikestools.com/Power-Tool-Manufacturer-JessEm.aspx and http://tool-corral.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/page105.html


----------



## Hickory (Oct 25, 2005)

If you go here http://www.workshopbuzz.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=6 and search or this might be better http://www.workshopbuzz.com/forum/search.php?mode=results
, there is some posts on this table...or register with the forum and ask your question..I know of 2 guys that use this table alot.
It has got to be one of the best..I use a Freud router table and the jessEm is way up there in Quaility..wouldnt mind buying one myself someday..

Check out Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...ols&field-keywords=jessEM&Go.x=6&Go.y=4&Go=Go
Hickory


----------



## mantelmaker (May 16, 2005)

*jessem xl*

I have a bosch table with a router raizer, and a 1 1/4 spindle shaper, both of which took too much time to used and set accurately. Doing many tasks frequently, and having little patients I highly praise things that speed common or repetitive tasks. So I opted for the Jessem XL table with built in lift. The lift is control by a handle on the side of the table, which means adjusts happen in a second, and bit changes are through the top with a couple of cranks. I love this tool!!!!. I debated on the fence for a while, each having its strong characteristic, and finally went with the incra LS system. While it is fast and accurate, it has so many options that some simple set ups become complex. And the dust collection is only OK. Incidently, Jessem is only a single screw lift, while woodpecker has a double, but the single has not shown any limitations yet. 

I bought the red and black unit and went with the makita router. The smaller router does hamper the tables built-in dust collector. I bought the table from a guy "toolman" over the phone, and paid less than anyplace else. There is another place in Newyork that offered free freight, which seemed to be the second best price, but availability was also an issue. Sorry for not being more specific but its been 6months, if still intersted I can do some research. Bob


----------



## cable-guy (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys. Hickory, I will get on there and see what they have to say. Thanks again,

J


----------



## Wood_chuck (Nov 27, 2008)

*Jessem Lift FX package*

Hi..

Saw this post not sure if you would be interested. But I have a complete package. Jessem FX lift. Fits up to 2 1/4 hp routers. Bosch, PC, Dewalt.
For others like Makita you would need a sleeve, but I have the Rockler Table and fence on a nice steel stand. I probably used this about 6 or 8 times in 2 years. If interested let me know.

Thanks.


----------

